

Emoki Keyboard for iOS (Predictive Emoji Suggestions and More) - ViccAlexander
http://emoki.co/

======
ViccAlexander
Hey everyone Vicc here! I'm one of the co-founders @ Emoki! We just launched
our first product and would love to hear what you think! Feel free to ask us
any questions! :D

P.S. We're also on Product Hunt, where we explained a bit more about how Emoki
came to be, in case you're curious! Enjoy! -
[http://www.producthunt.com/posts/emoki-keyboard-for-
ios](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/emoki-keyboard-for-ios)

------
thelklife
Awesome man! Just downloaded the app and I have to say I love the fact I don't
have to change keyboards to add emojis. Love it man! Can't wait for updates!!
-JD

